# Catfish spots



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

They broke the line, i have 50lb Spider Wire, it is a few seasons old though

Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

ALEXANDER KNOTT said:


> They broke the line, i have 50lb Spider Wire, it is a few seasons old though
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I hope you aren’t breaking off due to tying braid direct to your hook. Heavy mono or fluoro is much better for abrasion resistance. If you buy a spool of 50 lb big game, you’ll be all set for leader material for the next decade.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

piketroller said:


> Sounds like you are on the right track. Did they bust you off or just pull the hook? Starting now through mid June should be spawning time for channel cats which means they will get really aggressive to the point that even artificial lures can work well.



Catching cats on artificials is pretty normal. Cats are predators, not bottom feeders. They are really fun to take on top water baits.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

ALEXANDER KNOTT said:


> Went down to Huroc Park last night and had some monsters on, couldn't land them though so may go back tonight to try again
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



Was there a heavy current, snags or something breaking you off? Were they channel cat? I cannot even imagine a channel cat in Michigan being able to break off 50# test line.


----------



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

There are definitely snags in the river and heavy current they could have been breaking me on

Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I wish I had some time to come up and fish with you. Sounds like a fun spot. 

In Michigan I fish 30# Power Braid and use 17# leaders. Shoot, the 40# blue I caught in SC was on my Michigan rig. No much current but a LOT of snags.


----------



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

That would be cool, i could definitely use some help

Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Where exactly are you fishing? I don't know how far it is from here. Bank or boat? If bank, can you get a 21' boat on the water there?


----------



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

It is off of Arsenal road in Flat Rock below a dam, there is a boat launch further down the river but you cant bring it anywhere near the dam because of small falls. I bank fish, have never fished from a boat

Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Got it. Maybe I can get you out down this way in a week or so. We can boat fish then. 

I have not fished below that damn in Flat Rock since 1975.


----------



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

That would be really cool, the Huron in Ypsilanti and Flat Rock, Saline River, and Newburgh lake are all that ive fished

Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I normally fish the marshes of Lake Erie.


----------



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

That sounds awesome, i hear there are flathead out there

Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Not that I know of. I have only caught channel cat.


----------



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

Them and bullhead are all i have caught where i fish and i am fine with that, channels are my favorite species to catch out of the fish I've caught so far

Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I will be posting when work allows me to fish.

This weekend I am fishing walleye, with an old friend. First time out. The lilacs have finally bloomed.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

You can also check out the fishing "decks" on the backwaters at Sterling State Park. There should be cats in there right now.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Is there shore access anymore to the hot spot down in Monroe? The hat would seem like a fun place to go fishing in January or February as an alternative to ice fishing.


----------



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

On my way home from sandy's Marina in Belleville and was there for about 2 and 1/2 hours no bites from any cats but my friend caught a decent walleye

Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

Did you try shrimp at Sandy also where did you fish from best place is all the way out on the point on top if the dam right after dark never been skunked


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

Yeah the water still too cold give it a couple weeks they be in might have to switch back to walleye till then


----------



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

michcats said:


> Yeah the water still too cold give it a couple weeks they be in might have to switch back to walleye till then


Ive caught more walleye this year than i ever have. I went back to the Paper Mill today and only landed 2 bullhead, no channels this time, and almost had a really big gar

Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

Anyone going out this weekend?

Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Deep Fried Carp Lips (Aug 7, 2016)

Planning to try Pontiac either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Allen Morgan said:


> Take thee south, into the land of Ohio, and fish the river of the same name. Cut bait, for Blue Catfish. You'll never want to catch Channel Cats again.....



I caught a nice 40# cat down in Santee Cooper this past April. 

I will still fish around here for channel cats, it's close and it's fun.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

piketroller said:


> The Ohio River used to be fantastic for catfishing. But the boom in paylakes in Indiana, Kentucky, and other boarder states has crippled the river severely. Indiana and Ohio responded with tightening up commercial fishing substantial, but it is virtually unlimited in Kentucky waters. Those guys are pulling out all the catfish they can, as fast as they can to supply the lakes and the fishery is now crippled. It’s a really sad story.



I have a friend that lives down that way that tells me the same story. Said the fishery is ruined.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

DecoySlayer said:


> I caught a nice 40# cat down in Santee Cooper this past April.
> 
> I will still fish around here for channel cats, it's close and it's fun.


Was that big enough to get a certificate from the governor down there? My 44 pounder from last year was. I guess it’s there version of a master angler program that they are trying to make seem more prestigious.


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

I will be working all weekend to catch up from last weekend lol sometimes holliday suck but it's kind of cooling up so maybe next weekend


----------



## Deep Fried Carp Lips (Aug 7, 2016)

Pontiac from 3:30-8p. One big male, I'd guess around 6 lbs, in spawning color and one big female, figure around 4 lb, that was bound and determined to bite my fingers off. Also one good sized bass, maybe 15" or so, hit my shrimp right when it hit the water.

These were on a slip float near riprap. I also had a bottom rig, but they kept taking my bait before giving a good tug.

This was all quite early, after about 6 everything died.


----------



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

So far landed this one and had 2 more runs but didn't set the hook in time. Been here 2 hours









Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Deep Fried Carp Lips (Aug 7, 2016)

Fought the wind at Pontiac this evening, many catfish caught. 

They're bitin', boys, go get 'em!


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

Now you guys got me ready I will be out this weekend maybe take the boat we will see


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

piketroller said:


> View attachment 315305
> 
> Was that big enough to get a certificate from the governor down there? My 44 pounder from last year was. I guess it’s there version of a master angler program that they are trying to make seem more prestigious.



I have no idea, I just released it.


----------



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

Ill be out again, i moved this weekend so haven't been out as much. But that's all over now

Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

Still not having any luck with cats this year, catching some monster gar though. Where have all the cats gone?

Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

ALEXANDER KNOTT said:


> Still not having any luck with cats this year, catching some monster gar though. Where have all the cats gone?
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


My best luck has always been July and August. On those hot a humid nights that even at 1-2am you are still sweating from the temp. We really just need consistent weather for a while which, would really help all types of fishing out .


----------



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

Agreed, early summer cats are usually nice though

Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Esox31 (Aug 3, 2013)

ALEXANDER KNOTT said:


> Still not having any luck with cats this year, catching some monster gar though. Where have all the cats gone?
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I’ve been catching them off of crankbaits of all things


----------



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

Has anyone tried below Barton Dam? Or is that too far up river

Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Esox31 said:


> I’ve been catching them off of crankbaits of all things


The spawn is upon us and catfish love a trolled crankbait during the spawn.


----------



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

I haven't had a chance to hit the Saline in a few months. Nothing last time

Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

ALEXANDER KNOTT said:


> That's a big fish, and they say the Huron cant support Flathead


Where did you see a flathead come from the Huron? Pls show a link, be very surprised to see this. From 94-2018 only couple flats listed and they only from Erie and det rvr


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

michcats said:


> I see someone registered a 30 pounder from Huron river that's a big cat to fight in the river


30” channel cat you mean, I looked all through and didn’t see no 30#ers listed all were in inches. Be cool to see


----------



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

No one said there were flats in the Huron, i said 30lbs is a big fish and people say the Huron cant support flatheads. If it could support a 30# channel it can support flatheads

Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

ALEXANDER KNOTT said:


> No one said there were flats in the Huron, i said 30lbs is a big fish and people say the Huron cant support flatheads. If it could support a 30# channel it can support flatheads
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


A guy posted someone registered a 30#er, there is only 30” inch fish registered. Huge difference. Figured you meant that the 30# (30”) fish was a flathead. If the Huron could support flat and cats of that size they would be in there but they are not.


----------



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

gatorman841 said:


> A guy posted someone registered a 30#er, there is only 30” inch fish registered. Huge difference. Figured you meant that the 30# (30”) fish was a flathead. If the Huron could support flat and cats of that size they would be in there but they are not.


Agreed. It would be awesome though

Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

I stand corrected it was 30in lol but yes slogan damn with live blue gills is how the get the big flat heads as far as channels I'm still convinced belleville lake has a state record swimming around but dont forget lake Erie and the d river


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Growing a channel catfish to 30 pounds is impressive, but to have it happen this far north is an incredibly rare feat. The Red River in Manitoba is the only northern water that I know of that routinely produces fish in this size.


----------



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

michcats said:


> I stand corrected it was 30in lol but yes slogan damn with live blue gills is how the get the big flat heads as far as channels I'm still convinced belleville lake has a state record swimming around but dont forget lake Erie and the d river


I still haven't had any bites at Belleville, the biggest I've personally seen at Belleville has been 4lbs, im going to keep trying though

Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

If all goes well I will be out at Sandy 9pm Friday anybody had any luck recent


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

Crappie and bass were biting yesterday


----------



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

Nice. Caught a Bullhead and 2 sub 2lb channels in the Lower part of the river way past Belleville, not much else though

Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Muckcommander (Jul 5, 2017)

*I fish out of sebewaing on lake huron every may and june. we do a father son catfish tournament every mothers day weekend from bayshore camp.. last year biggest fish was a 35 pound flathead that a guy caught from shore. we routinely catch channels in the 8-15 lb range. if your into catfishing check out the father son tourney its a blast.*


----------



## Muckcommander (Jul 5, 2017)

Here were some of our catch


----------



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

Those are nice fish, but quite a distance from us on the east side of the state

Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Muckcommander (Jul 5, 2017)

ALEXANDER KNOTT said:


> Those are nice fish, but quite a distance from us on the east side of the state
> 
> Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yup west side of thumb in late spring but worth a trip if you can.


----------



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

Finding some bigger ones
















Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

Those are some nice ones put up a good fight?


----------



## Deep Fried Carp Lips (Aug 7, 2016)

By now, the big channels are spawning in the rocks. The males are hanging out in rock piles and will bite if you put it in there. But they won't come out to eat for nothing. 

Down south, we used a technique we call "doodlesocking". Use a telescoping crappie rod, say 12' long, with braided line. Put a shrimp on a big ol' J-hook and literally go from hole to hole dropping it in, sight fishing. You can move quickly. You'll catch big ones that way. Dams and other riprap piles.


----------



## Deep Fried Carp Lips (Aug 7, 2016)

Fished Pontiac Sunday evening from 6:30-9, drifted shallow flats, caught one very large female absolutely loaded with eggs. Serious fighter, was fun.


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

Sounds like all the kitties are spawning around metro good time to hit the rocks at sandys


----------



## DirtyCuffs (Sep 22, 2016)

He guys,

I used to night fish for big channel cats at south Hydro Park about 4-5 years back. We would marinate raw shrimp in water with red onions the day before and use bottom rigs with poles with bells. We would light a fire and put on the little radio and wait for those bells to ring.....GOOD TIMES. Back then I would use big offset hooks the size of the shrimp and thread the shrimp on the hook like a mister twister and pop a piece of red onion past the barb to hold the shrimp on, it was deadly! I fish a bit different now, circle hooks and egg sinkers....I use cut bait or livers. 

I'd be down to meet up with any of you guys this weekend, been meaning to get back over there. I have heard good things about near Soop, and I've never tried over by Sandy. I'm up for whatever.


----------



## DirtyCuffs (Sep 22, 2016)

Believe it or not, the kids and I catch some big cats in the Rouge. You wont want to be eating them though!

Notice the glove on my hand??? That water is NASTY


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

I be heard they are catching pike and smallmouth in the rouge used to get big ones under the newburg lake dam bet there's some big cats in there that's a nice one


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

Maybe this weekend ive been so busy lately but sandys would be a good bet for some night fishing


----------



## DirtyCuffs (Sep 22, 2016)

Ok, I will post on here Friday to confirm on my end. I will be out in Grand Rapids for work until Friday evening......going to try and hook into a flatty on the Grand while I'm out there!


----------



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

michcats said:


> Those are some nice ones put up a good fight?


You bet, the lighter colored one was HEAVY compared to the longer dark one

Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

If anyone wants to go out this weekend let me know, i have the weekend off and would definitely not be opposed

Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DirtyCuffs (Sep 22, 2016)

I’m down for Saturday night. Sandy marina?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

Sounds like a plan

Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

Saturday night sandys sounds good I'm in I pry be out on the point above dam around 10 pm


----------



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

You can show me where the cats in that lake are finally

Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

Lol I sure hope so usually get a couple big ones and if you throw small pieces of shrimp right on top of the dam can get a bunch of bullheads


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

I fished from the park on the other side of the dam quite a few years ago and fed a lot of chicken livers to the bullheads without getting many hookups.


----------



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

Im still on for Saturday, just got home tonight, tried every bait i could think of including live and cut blue gill and aside from 1 bullhead on a crawler and a giant snapper on a hot dog i had 2 bites all night. I was not at Sandys though, i was much further downriver in some heavy cover

Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DirtyCuffs (Sep 22, 2016)

We will have a lot of rods out Saturday, I’m sure we will get into something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

DirtyCuffs said:


> We will have a lot of rods out Saturday, I’m sure we will get into something.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


These Bullhead are killing me

Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DirtyCuffs (Sep 22, 2016)

If you guys have been consistently just getting into bullheads maybe we should reconsider the spot.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

DirtyCuffs said:


> If you guys have been consistently just getting into bullheads maybe we should reconsider the spot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Not at Sandys, everywhere I've fished on the Huron lately. I still down for some potentially large lake cats

Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

Bulkhead are by the dam the cats are out where the rocks drop off to 20 foot I be graphed it plenty of times it's like a big soup bowl if all goes well next time I bring my boat it's getting new wiring and battery right now just a 16 ft with a 15hp Johnson but it gets the job done


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

They did it before and if I'm not mistaking a lot of fish did survive but a big kill off and yes no fishing during that sucks I still haven't went catfishing this year what a shame building a new truck and work kind of got me sidetracked


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

Even worse my boat hasn't touched the water this year I must do something about tgat asap right now we are trying to plan a salmon trip for end of september


----------



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

The cats are out there, I've finally caught 1 out of Sandys

Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

Nice any size to them look at the thread titled skams a guy got a big one he won't say where just a sw pier


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## ALEXANDER KNOTT (May 15, 2018)

5.1 lbs so not too big, was that one on Belleville lake?

Sent from my LGMS210 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

No it was on a lake Huron pier but he was using raw shrimp


----------

